#ubuntu-irc 2008-08-11
<Mez> who runs floodbotit1?
<no0tic> Mez, thanks ;)
<Mez> no0tic, I presume the ubuntu-it owners know
<Mez> no0tic, also - what is the issue
<no0tic> Mez, I presume they don't :)
<no0tic> Mez, it keeps -J'ing
<no0tic> Mez, and it was accidentally kicked from #ubuntu-it-ops (monitor channel)
<Mez> that'll be why it's doing it...
<Mez> The only way to fix it is to either get the person who runs it to restart, or a staffer to /kill it
<Mez> Gary / nalioth any chance you can do the honors?
<elkbuntu> they can also +b it
<Mez> elkbuntu, ban it?
<elkbuntu> yes.
<Mez> elkbuntu, why?
<elkbuntu> it'd stop the flooing
<Mez> yes, but when the bot's fixed, it'd cause issues
<elkbuntu> depends if stopping the flooding is more important than waiting an extra while for an unban
<elkbuntu> alternatively, banforward it to the monitor channel
<no0tic> elkbuntu, and then kick it?
<elkbuntu> it'll stop the flood and will not be as big an inconvenience as the ban can be removed right away
<no0tic> filo1234, are you reading?
<filo1234> no0tic: wait i'm in-ops with Mez
<elkbuntu> no0tic, no, leave it in the monitor channel, unless you dont want it there?
<no0tic> elkbuntu, it is not in the monitor channel now, someone kicked it (I don't know who was, as I'm not an italian op anymore..)
<elkbuntu> are there no operators around at all?
<filo1234> elkbuntu:  sometimes we kick fb in -ops
<filo1234> elkbuntu:  i'm an italian op
<elkbuntu> filo1234, banforward the bot to the monitoring channel from the channel it's spamming, it should stop the problem
<elkbuntu> or at least, move the spamming to a less populated area
<Mez> elkbuntu, it's modespamming
<Mez> because it keeps flicking in/out of emergency mode
<no0tic> Mez, if kicked it rejoins automagically?
<Mez> no0tic, no, it doesnt...
<elkbuntu> right, and wouldnt it be better to do that to $population_of_ops rather than $population_of_public_channel
<Mez> for now, I've removed it from the channel, so it'll sit in langour until someone kicks it. That's all that can be done
<no0tic> bye, thanks
<filo1234> Mez:  but if sometimes we don' t want fb in -ops we can to make something?
<Mez> why would you not want it in there?
<elkbuntu> filo1234, make a #ubuntu-it-bots or #ubuntu-it-monitor channel then
<filo1234> Mez:  because speaking always :)
<Mez> filo1234, ask for it to be put in a different monitor channel then.
<Mez> And the fact its dangerous to have it in there, as anyone can play with it ... which isn't a good thing
<filo1234> Mez: but in -ops fb dont' t stop flood send only message from -it
<filo1234> so about her status or about nick muted
<Mez> filo1234, indeed... thats because it's had that channel set as the monitor channel
<Mez> (see #ubuntu-ops-monitor)
<filo1234> Mez:  so have some guide for know better fb functions?
<Mez> no, it's not documented... you need to speak to ljl and get him to sort you our.
<filo1234> ok
<elkbuntu> emailing is probably the best way to get ljl, he's not responsive in irc these days
<filo1234> is in holiday :)
<elkbuntu> i think just distracted by that real life thing
<Myrtti> Thang.
<Mez> It's the internation ops team channell...
 * PriceChild waves at filo1234 
<ompaul> filo1234, hi there, did not know you
<ompaul> so I normally ask anyone I don't know "how can we ..." and then we take it from there
<filo1234> ompaul:  np :)
<filo1234> my name is Filippo
<filo1234> nice  to meet you
<ompaul> hi there
<ompaul> well as you can guess - first name is paul second part o'malley
<filo1234> my second part is Meloni :)
<Syntux> Where can I get ubot source code?
<Syntux> and database.
<jussi01> !botclone > Syntux
<Syntux> jussi01, so it's not eggdrop bot?
<jussi01> Syntux: no.
<jussi01> its supybot
<Syntux> so we have to install Supybot and load ubuntu tweaks to it
<Syntux> cool
<Syntux> Thanks
<Myrtti> just out of curiosity, which channel are you setting it up to?
<Syntux> Myrtti, #Ubuntu-Arabic
<Syntux> and Arabic LoCos channels
 * elkbuntu notes that if it's language based, it should be #ubuntu-xxxxx where the xxxxx is the language code
<Syntux> Myrtti, Can we cloake Ubuntu-arabic nickname account?
<Myrtti> I wouldn't know
<Syntux> whom should I ask ?
<ompaul> Syntux, there is only ubuntu in the ubuntu community
<ompaul> !sa
<ubottu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<Syntux> ompaul, This is going to change soon, this is why we're building ubuntu-arabic team.
<ompaul> Syntux, ok, however there is no ubuntu-countrycode cloak only ubuntu cloak
<Syntux> ompaul, This is what I'm asking for, Ubuntu BOT cloak, ubuntu/bot/ubuntu-arabic
<ompaul> Syntux, ahhhh that is possible
<Syntux> ompaul, lovely :-)
<Syntux> ompaul, not for me but for Ubuntu-Arabic nickname :D
<ompaul> but I am thinking I think
<ompaul> let me look
<Syntux> heh ok
<jussi01> no, bots dont get ubuntu cloaks
<ompaul>  /ubuntu/bot/owner/arabic
<jussi01> you can get unaffiliated- see ubottu
<Syntux> According to the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Cloaks they do ?
<jussi01> hrm... I should go see someone about that, as I was told otherwise.
<ompaul> jussi01, ask for it and you will have it but your name has to be in there as you are the owner see ubot3
<Syntux> but this is an Ubuntu team related bot.
<ompaul> Syntux, to be honest you want a short name for the bot
<ompaul> arabot
<ompaul> arab bot as one word
<Syntux> ompaul, how does uArabic sound?
<Syntux> hmm
<Syntux> ok Arabot
<Syntux> lovely
<Syntux> lemme register it
<ompaul> work fast
<ompaul> :)
<Arabot> ompaul, done.
<ompaul> Arabot, now you want something like what I said
<ompaul>  /ubuntu/bot/owner/arabic
<ompaul> Arabot, why not use -sa
<ompaul> is there anyone in sa
<Arabot> ompaul, Ok fine, Ubuntu/bot/syntux/arabic
<Arabot> ompaul, Sa refers to Saudi Arabia which is a country
<ompaul> there is that
<ompaul> opic for #ubuntu-sa is: قناة اوبنتو الرسمية للدعم الفني باللغة العربية  | http://groups.google.com/group/ubuntu-sa | للصق اكثر من 3 اسطر استخدم http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | كيف تسال اسئلة بفاعلية http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html | تم افتتاح المنتدى http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=264 ** www.ubuntuguide.org **
<Arabot> sa team represent Saudi Arabia LoCo but not Arabic speaking community
<ompaul> I don;t know if any of that is useful
<Arabot> Ubuntu-arabic is doing this
<Arabot> on IRC sa team took irc support because we didn't exists and on ubuntu website Hebrew team took support link because we didn't exists
<Arabot> but now, we are here and we are building the team
<ompaul> ok
<ompaul> !il
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<Arabot> once we are done setting up stuff we will change of that temp stuff
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<Arabot> lol
<Arabot> DUDE
<ompaul> give me a country
<Arabot> are you teasing me or it's misunderstanding for real ?
<ompaul> I can give you a !
<Arabot> ompaul, There is no country, it's a language based team not country specific one.
<ompaul> right
 * Myrtti larts ompaul 
<Myrtti> time for ickle ompauls to go to sleepybye?
<ompaul> Myrtti, most likely
<jussi01> rofl
<Arabot> heh
<Myrtti> jussi01: ♥
<Arabot> ompaul, so ubuntu/bot/arabic would be awesome.
<ompaul> Arabot, I really was not understanding you were saying "linguistic group"
<Arabot> ok fine, ubuntu/bot/linguistic/arabic/
<ompaul> Arabot, now firstly get the bot known as
<Arabot> dude, whatever :-) give me anything
<Arabot> anything that you don't need anymore hehe
<ompaul> I don't control it
<ompaul> lets start by protecting it
<ompaul> get it a cloak
<Arabot> what do you mean by protecting it ?
<Arabot> enforce on, private on
<Arabot> what else?
<ompaul> the bots cloak needs to have bot/owner/botname in the cloak
<ompaul> you want project name also
<Arabot> ompaul, if possible as it's not a one man show :D it's a team work
<ompaul> Arabot, someone needs to "own" the bot
<Arabot> ompaul, Ok, then it's me, Syntux
<ompaul> in case it gets crazy and starts doing stuff on its own like making tea for tired irishment
<ompaul> irishmen even
 * ompaul yawns
<Arabot> heh
<Arabot> NO! please set it up before heading to bed
<ompaul> I can't
<ompaul> I am giving you info
<ompaul> now we have two misunderstandings
<Arabot> aha
<ompaul> I used to be staff
<Arabot> and counting
<ompaul> but gave it up (don't ask)
<Arabot> ompaul, whom should I ask for it then ?
<ompaul> Arabot, correct answer "who's counting"
<Arabot> lol
<ompaul> Arabot, start a chat with nalioth /pricechild /dave2 if you have done all the usual things like sticking in email and so forth
<ompaul> you may be granted /unaffiliated/bot/systux/arabot
<ompaul> before you get
<ompaul>  /ubuntu/bot/systux/arabot
<Arabot> nalioth, Good day
<ompaul> they may wait for the loco to be an approved loco etc
<Arabot> ompaul, it's not a logo, it's not your ordinary support team :-)
<Arabot> err
<Arabot> loCo
<Arabot> :D
<ompaul> ya
<ompaul> not a train
<ompaul> but anyway
<nalioth> ask for what?
<jussi01> nalioth: PriceChilddo you think you could update ubottu's cloak to that format please?
 * nalioth blinks
 * jussi01 hugs nalioth
<nalioth> ok, 1st things first:  Syntux, may i help you?
<nalioth> jussi01: what format?
<Syntux> nalioth, I want to run a bot for Ubuntu-Arabic team, the bot will be in Ubuntu-Arabic channel and Arabic speaking LoCo channels, so we'd like to cloak it
<Syntux> jussi01, stop bribing him! I asked first
 * Syntux hugs nalioth 
<nalioth> Syntux: it needs to be set up just like any other user
<jussi01> nalioth: /ubuntu/bot/jussi01/ubottu
<nalioth> Syntux: two nicks and an email
<nalioth> jussi01: i'm not understanding.  that is the bots cloak
<Syntux> nalioth, so I have to link it with my nickname?
<nalioth> Syntux: no.
<nalioth> arabot_  or arabot~ or arabot- or something
<jussi01> Nafallo: no... [01:04:50] * [Whois] ubottu is ubottu!n=supybot@unaffiliated/jussi01/bot/ubottu (Supybot 0.83.3)
<jussi01> grr
<jussi01> nalioth: ^^
<Syntux> nalioth, ok I registered ubuntu-arabic and arabot but I'm not sure how can I link them together, both uses same email address.
 * Nafallo mumbles
<nalioth> jussi01: ompaul got it backwards
<nalioth> jussi01: ubottus cloak is in the correct format
<jussi01> nalioth: the point is the ubuntu/unnaffiliated
<jussi01> sorry Nafallo
<nalioth> me is really getting puzzled here
<stdin> jussi01: do you mean @ubuntu/bot/<bot> ?
<Nafallo> :-)
<ubuntu-arabic> how can I group ubuntu-arabic and arabot together?
<nalioth> jussi01: you want an Ubuntu cloak for the bot?
<jussi01> nalioth: yes
<nalioth> ubuntu-arabic: /msg nickserv help drop
<nalioth> ubuntu-arabic: /msg nickserv help group
<nalioth> jussi01: you keep confusing me with "like the above format"
<ompaul> I will now got to bed
<jussi01> nalioth: ahh. sorry
<ompaul> I have caused enough pain for one day
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> night all
<nalioth> ompaul: no, jussi01 was being weird
<stdin> there aren't any @ubuntu/<member>/bot/<bot> nicks. as I understand it, those are forbidden
<nalioth> there are not.
<jussi01> that is exactly what I said at the start of the discussion
<jussi01> sigh...
<Arabot> nalioth, done
<stdin> I mean, @ubuntu/member/* for bots are
<nalioth> Arabot: which nick do you want in the cloak?
<stdin> at least, were the last time I read the guidelines on that
<nalioth> stdin: it'd be ubuntu/bot/ubottu
<Arabot> nalioth, ubuntu-arabic
<jussi01> nalioth: could you implement whatever the ubuntu/bot format cloak is for ubottu please.
<Arabot> nalioth, it can't be ubuntu/bot/nick?
<nalioth> Syntux: we don't issue those cloaks lightly
<Syntux> nalioth, then I'll get back to you later, once we settle things
<Syntux> Thank you nalioth , ompal, jussi01 Myrtti :-)
<Myrtti> np
<jussi01> :)
#ubuntu-irc 2008-08-12
<pedro_> hello everybody, may someone set up an IRC cloak for me? my lp profile is: http://launchpad.net/~pvillavi ; thanks a lot ;-)
<RoAkSoAx> pedro_: poke nalioth or PriceChild :)
<pedro_> RoAkSoAx: alright, thanks
<RoAkSoAx> :)
<nalioth> already poked
<nalioth> freenode recommends setting up your nick in this fashion: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup pedro_
<pedro_> nalioth: ok, all done,  can i use this one for the cloak ? with the _ or that's not allowed?
<pedro_> I'd love to use "pedro" (which is the one i use everywhere but here) instead but is currently occupied :-/
 * pedro_ still waiting for the 60 days 
<nalioth> let's see
<nalioth> pedro_: you've done _nothing_
<nalioth> pedro_: please read the URL and complete all the steps
<pedro_> nalioth: ok, I've completed the 7 steps, may you tell me if everything is ok now?
<nalioth> pedro_: you still need an email
<pedro_> nalioth: done, thanks
 * pedro_ wonders why it was not set since the registration
<nalioth> pedro_: because up until a few weeks ago, it wasn't required
<filo1234> hi all
<filo1234> Mez: FlodBotIt1 come back :)
<Mez> yay :D
<Mez> maybe Ljl did get the email
<Mez> and probably working on it atm
<jpds> hola pedro_
<pedro_> jpds: hola
<Syntux> jussi01, Good day :-)
<jussi01> hi there Syntux
<Syntux> jussi01, I have slight problem with Supybot, it join channels before identifying to Nickserv and this unveil it's IP address, do you know how can I change this behavior ?
<jussi01> Syntux: um, not sure at the moment - however, #supybot may be able to help. if you need help with our home grown plugins, use #ubuntu-bots
<cypherdelic> Hello Everyone in every channel, im sry for amsg but im having this problem for weeks and it seems not to be an ubuntu related bug, so i try if anyone could help me this way. Everytime that I switch Viewports, a configuration window of cairo-dock with the title < Maintenance Mode > appears. I can't access the cairo-dock unitl i close that window. Xkill of that window forces whole cairo-dock to be closed, but when i restart it, i have
<cypherdelic>  the same "bug" again, so theres no way for me to work with cairo-dock in a proper way. I have a VNC-Server installed and willing to let you watch my stuff. And can help me find the problem. Please message me. Thanks
<Syntux> jussi01, you're awesome :-) Thank you
<stdin> Syntux: set 'plugins.Services.noJoinsUntilIdentified' or just put the nickserv password as the server password
<[NikO]> support is not on this channel cypherdelic
<stdin> cypherdelic: /amsg is dumb, don't do it
<Syntux> stdin, you too! awesome :-)
<cypherdelic> stdin: i have no alternative
<stdin> yes you do
<Myrtti> cypherdelic: are you serious
<stdin> send the message in the appropriate channels *only*
<cypherdelic> stdin: which one please, yes i am
<cypherdelic> i did for weeks ;)
<cypherdelic> every day
<stdin> and that's an excuse to spam other channels?
<Myrtti> ...
<Myrtti> I feel old and grumpy and I'm not liking the answers I'm seeing
<cypherdelic> no its not an exuse, that one is i wasnt aware abuse
<[NikO]> "im sry for amsg" > you know what you do
<cypherdelic> yes and i exused myself
<cypherdelic> thats why i wanted you to ignore it if you cant help
<stdin> saying "I know this is wrong, but I'm doing it anyway" is not excusing yourself
<Myrtti> it feels like "I'm sorry but I'm going to slap you in the face with a flounder"
<Myrtti> *SLAP*
<[NikO]> ^^
<cypherdelic> stdin: i didn't say i was wrong, i just say "sorry for amsg", that is in sence of: i think it has to be. where's your problem? YOU drove this discussion about it... cant we just stop it?
<Myrtti> cypherdelic: make sure I don't see you doing that again in any of the channels I'm on
<Myrtti> having said that, I'll return to fiddle with my emacs
<cypherdelic> so i admire my knownledge is to low for doing better, would you please help me? what can i do, when i cant find help anywhere?
<Myrtti> you're not going to find it here either
<Myrtti> at #ubuntu if even there
<cypherdelic> ... in the rlated channel ... ongoing ...
<stdin> do what everyone else does: ask in the appropriate channels, search/post on forums, report issues to the developers and google
<cypherdelic> so asking directly anyone for support in a non-support channel is a bad thing, hu?
<cypherdelic> so asking again and again in the related channel is a bad thing, either, huh?
<stdin> then leave an appropriate amount of time between asking
<cypherdelic> 1 week, 3 times a day?
<cypherdelic> enough?
<stdin> each channel has it's own rules
<cypherdelic> i already said that,c'mon what do i do then
<Myrtti> and how about we move on
<Myrtti> back to idling, all of you
<cypherdelic> Myrtti: ack
<pedro_> Hi all, anybody online with powers to set up an irc cloak?
<jpds> pedro_: About time. ;-)
<jpds> pedro_: Please make sure you've done all the steps at: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup and provide a link to your Launchpad page.
<pedro_> jpds: ah yes, already went through those steps last night, my lp profile is https://edge.launchpad.net/~pvillavi ; thanks you
<jpds> PriceChild, nalioth: Please look into pedro_'s cloak request above when you have the time. Thank you.
<nalioth> jpds: i cloaked him yesterday
<jpds> nalioth: Odd, he is identified.. but has no cloak.
<nalioth> yes, it is odd
<pedro_> it's working now, thanks for the help jpds and nalioth, see you later
#ubuntu-irc 2008-08-13
<filo1234> good morning
<jussi01> good morning TABASCO
<TABASCO> :D
<TABASCO> Good morning jussi01 ;)
<jussi01> so, now, please describe the issue again?
<TABASCO> Now here I can post my stuff?
<TABASCO> I'm the head of the german translators team for the UWN (Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter). Currently, we try to go on with our work after 6 month break. In the past, we used #UWN-de, somebody of the old team registered it for us. Now I have no idea who it was and I would like to have the control about this channel, but I don't know how to register a channel and so on (and I would like to log it anywhere). Could somebody help me with this?
<juliux> TABASCO: i registered the channel, so what do you need?
<jussi01> :)
<TABASCO> juliux: Ah, you registered it! :)
<TABASCO> Great, also a possibility to find it out
<TABASCO> Well, where can I find logs?
<juliux> and i am ilding there since this time;
<juliux> TABASCO: there are no logs from this channel
<TABASCO> juliux: How can I log it?
<juliux> TABASCO: but we can try to get locobot into the channel
<TABASCO> juliux: It's just better for me that I can see what's happening if I'm not available
<juliux> TABASCO: i can send you logs from the last months;)
<TABASCO> :D
<TABASCO> juliux: is there also an easier way for the future ;)
<juliux> i will try to get locobot in there
<TABASCO> juliux: Okay.. how can we stay in contact till then?
<juliux> TABASCO: i am allways on irc
<TABASCO> juliux: Good.. or what about that I give you my mail and you write me when you installed the bot?
<juliux> i will not install the bot
<juliux> it comes from ubuntu-eu
<TABASCO> juliux: And how can I find it then?
<dlemcoe> Hey hey! Can I get a member cloak? I was told to go here for one.
<Myrtti> !register | dlemcoe, have you followed all the steps in this:
<ubottu> dlemcoe, have you followed all the steps in this:: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<dlemcoe> Oh I apologize, I have the wrong nick
<Western_Digital> Okay
<Myrtti> make sure you've done all the steps from adding an email address to setting up alternate nick
<Western_Digital> Done and done
<Myrtti> then paste the URL to your launchpad profile
<Western_Digital> what?
<Western_Digital> I don't have a Lanuchpad
<jussi01> Western_Digital: you cannot get a ubuntu member cloak if you are not an ubuntu member
<jussi01> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<Western_Digital> hmm okay
<Western_Digital> thanks
<jussi01> Western_Digital: if you want an unaffiliated cloak, go to #freenode and ask for one
<Western_Digital> Man, I haven't contriubted to Ubuntu
<Western_Digital> Would helping on IRC and forums be okay?
<Myrtti> there are plenty of ways to contribute
<jussi01> Western_Digital: deends on what exactly you have done - but it seems atm you should at least get an unaffiliated cloak
<Western_Digital> Okay, i'll do that, then do some things for Ubuntu, then come back. Thank you!
<jussi01> :)
<Myrtti> np
<Western_Digital> They said I need to ask you all for a ubuntu unaffil
<Western_Digital> i g2g thanks
<jpds> about/windows ?!
<Zic> hi
<jpds> hello Zic
<Zic> we are here to request a cloak "ubuntu/bot/ubotu-fr" for our bot on #ubuntu-fr* channels, uBOTu-fr.
<Zic> I have a little speech on my hands, with [NikO], if you have question about requirements
<Zic> (about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Cloaks)
<Zic> jpds: hey, as you are awake :) have you got infos about this procedure ?
<jpds> Zic: Talk to the Ubuntu IRC Council, they request the cloaks.
<jussi01> Zic: patience. nalioth or PriceChild are the people to talk to
<Zic> jpds / jussi01 : thanks
<filo1234> hello
<axyjo> hi
<Zic> nalioth / PriceChild : ping ?
<jpds> Zic: Patience.
<Zic> jpds: en effet, je viens de voir qu'ils ont leur screen détaché de toute façon…
<jpds> Zic: Oh.
<Zic> (I know jpds like to read french some times :))
<jpds> :)
<jpds> Languages rock.
<[NikO]> ping
<[NikO]> hi PriceChild
<PriceChild> hi
<[NikO]> do you backlog a little about us request ?
<PriceChild> [NikO]: I don't see anything in my backlog?
<[NikO]> u-fr* ask for ubuntu/bot cloak on uBOTu-fr bot
<PriceChild> You've made a new request since we last had a talk?
<[NikO]> we read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Cloaks, and we think bot fill all request
<[NikO]> if you have any questions about each features/request, i can explain you
<[NikO]> for 2 years, the bot fill this goal on all k-fr, x-fr, u-fr, u-fr-testing,-meeting,-offtopic
<PriceChild> Are you talking about a new request since we last talked? (we = me and nal.ioth)
<[NikO]> it s not +L request, huats can talk about that, i talk about bot cloak
<[NikO]> so yes, it s new request
<PriceChild> ahhh my mistake
<PriceChild> Who runs the bot?
<[NikO]> me
<[NikO]> i can details each request, and why/how bot fill that with sucess
<[NikO]> > The bot performs a useful function in Ubuntu teamchannels or LoCo channels of official LoCoTeams
<[NikO]> there is a public part, for each users, permit google search, factoids add, remove, read
<[NikO]> and ops part, which permit us to manage quiet/bans with timer, log each ops actions, flood protection, repeat protection
<[NikO]> > There is no other bot performing this function in those channels
<[NikO]> of course this is the only bot on u-fr* channel
<[NikO]> > The bot is allowed by the channel admins of the channels it is in
<[NikO]> of course too, bot is op, and each irc ops of u-fr have access to it
<[NikO]> > The bot owner is trusted by the IRC council and/or the channel admins of the channels it is in
<jpds> Why does the bot have to be op?
<[NikO]> because he have flood protection
<jpds> Ah, ok.
<[NikO]> and also, we manage ban/quiet with it
<[NikO]> actually we don't quiet/ban by ourself, we command bot, and put some timer related ban/quiet
<[NikO]> note : user is notice about who and how much time he has been quiet/ban
<[NikO]> bot log all ops operation to a specific channel too
<[NikO]> so we can see who repeat, flood, insult, etc. .
<[NikO]> > The bot will not join other channels unless the channel owner agrees
<[NikO]> of course, as the bot have good configuration, he go only on authorized channel
<[NikO]> > The bot will not join other channels unless the channel owner agrees
<[NikO]> > Preferably, the code for the bot is free software so we can inspect it
<[NikO]> the bot code will be available soon on ubuntu-eu servers
<[NikO]> to permit share it with other locos team
<jpds> [NikO]: Why not put it on Launchpad?
<[NikO]> i wrote 3/4 plugins for uBOTu-fr ( supybot )
<[NikO]> because ubuntu-eu admins ( of servers ) propose me that
<[NikO]> and there is some part we must keep private ( configuration, etc )
<jpds> But you can put the plugin on Launchpad without having to expose any of the configuration.
<jpds> Just like: https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak
<[NikO]> yes, the decision will be done on this week or on the next
<[NikO]> as i say, i modify core supybot and add 3/4 plugins
<[NikO]> so, for 2 years, bot serve us very good, and we ask for ubuntu/bot cloak for it
<[NikO]> if can describe you each plugin,,feature we have, and we why there are mandatory.
 * [NikO] put all on the table
<[NikO]> how / when we can hope for an answer about this request ?
<PriceChild> [NikO]: I've poked the rest of the irc council who issue ubuntu cloaks.
<[NikO]> ok, thanks
<boredandblogging> locobot doesn't seem to be logging
<boredandblogging> is someone working on it?
<jpds> boredandblogging: Known issue since ages.
<Western_Digital> Hey
<Western_Digital> I am getting this error when trying to sigh the CodeofConduct
<Western_Digital> gpg: no default secret key: secret key not available
<Western_Digital> gpg: UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt: clearsign failed: secret key not available
<Western_Digital> oh hai?
<Western_Digital> anyone?
<nalioth> have you generated a gpg key ?
<Western_Digital> hmm
<Western_Digital> gave me an error
<Western_Digital> Not enough random bytes available.  Please do some other work to give
<Western_Digital> the OS a chance to collect more entropy! (Need 284 more bytes)
<Western_Digital> hey hey?
#ubuntu-irc 2008-08-14
<boredandblogging> jpds: so its ok if we pursue our own logging solution?
<jpds> boredandblogging: I'd try poking the folks in #ubuntu-eu.
#ubuntu-irc 2008-08-15
<dlemcoe> O hai
<dlemcoe> I am having an issue with GPG. I put my key's fingerprint into Launchpad, and I get the e-mail but Evo will NOT parse the message
<dlemcoe> Can anyone help?
<dlemcoe> Anyone at all?
<dlemcoe> hmm
<pleia2> dlemcoe: might try the #launchpad channel or the evolution channel
 * pleia2 's never used evo
<pleia2> does it need a gpg plugin or something?
<dlemcoe> It has it built i
<dlemcoe> in*
<[NikO]> ping PriceChild :)
<jpds> ubot5: @join #ubuntu-no
<PriceChild> [NikO]: pong
<[NikO]> PriceChild, any news about bot *fr cloak ?
<dennda> Hi. http://paste.pocoo.org/show/J11LsqDVT1kzkhrpDj9D/
<PriceChild> Hey dennda, I'll take a look.
<dennda> Hi PriceChild. Thanks. Nothing too important though. Just wanted to mention it
<PriceChild> dennda: hmm they seem to have been gone for some time.
<[NikO]> PriceChild, could you give an answer please ?
<PriceChild> I don't think its anything to worry about.
<PriceChild> [NikO]: I'll get back to you asap.
<dennda> Indeed, he left. Ok. Thanks anyway :)
<Nafallo> : http://wooledge.org:8000/FtpMustDie
<Nafallo> johanbr: http://wooledge.org:8000/FtpMustDie
<Nafallo> yay!
<Nafallo> works
<dlemcoe> Hey hey
<dlemcoe> what is the process to get an unaffiliated cloak?
<jussi01> dlemcoe: ask in #freenode
<dlemcoe> thanks
<jussi01> !cloak
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<jussi01> dlemcoe: see and follow those instructions also
<dlemcoe> thank you
#ubuntu-irc 2008-08-16
<PriceChild> [NikO]: The IRC Council would like some comments from ubuntu/members and/or channel founders that are regulars in #ubuntu-fr before proceeding.
<[NikO]> ok PriceChild, i invite theme here or ?
<Zic> hi here
<Zic> PriceChild: [NikO] sent me about IRC Council testimonials requirements from an ubuntu/member or channel Founder
<Zic> uBOTu-fr is a greatful piece of moderation on #ubuntu-fr channels
<[NikO]> and usefull help for users http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ubotu-fr
<Zic> more, uBOTu-fr brings help to user since many times ago
<Zic> like [NikO] said it
<PriceChild> Zic: greatful piece of moderation?
<Zic> all operator task is now done with uBOTu-fr on #ubuntu-fr channels
<Zic> moderation, help, quiet/ban timers
<[NikO]> log some events, users messages, repeat / flood, insults etc
<Zic> and forward (thanks to +z channel mode) all quiet bans on a special private channel
<Zic> users who are quiet received a /notice about a reason (as we can't directly specified a reason for a quiet ban) and a timer (5min, 1h, 1d…)
<Zic> this notice is generated automatically by the bot
<[NikO]> i ping the founder perhaps is not afk
<davromaniak> hi everybody
<[NikO]> hi davromaniak
<[NikO]> can you give your testimonials of uBOTu-fr ? as you are a regular user on #ubuntu-fr
<davromaniak> yes
<davromaniak> uBOTu-fr is a useful bot in #ubuntu-fr, it helps barely every member for searching in the wiki, and make moderator's work more easy
#ubuntu-irc 2008-08-17
<mp5shooter> Hi, can I get an Ubuntu cloak here?
<nalioth> mp5shooter: are you an Ubuntu member?
<mp5shooter> Yes
<nalioth> got a launchpad page?
<mp5shooter> No, I don
<mp5shooter> don't. Do I need one
<mp5shooter> ?
<nalioth> if you are an Ubuntu member, you'll have a LP page  :|
<mp5shooter> Really?
<mp5shooter> I
<mp5shooter> I'm signed up on the Ubuntu forums
<mp5shooter> Which makes me an Ubuntu member, right?
<nalioth> no.
<mp5shooter> :$
<nalioth> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<mp5shooter> Thanks
<zzl> how come ubuntu company won't accept my disk request?
<Arc_> hey
<Arc_> is there a process for changing the owner of a loco channel?
<elkbuntu> Arc_, depends if former owner is still available
<Arc_> he hasn't been around since the loco council meeting and has gone completely non-responsive
<Arc_> by all indications we'll never see or hear from him again
<elkbuntu> how long ago was this?
<elkbuntu> and for which loco?
<Arc_> new hampshire
<elkbuntu> how long ago was the loco council meeting?
<Arc_> almost a month ago
<elkbuntu> and the former leader is who?
<Arc_> he was replaced as our loco council admin due to CoC violations
<Arc_> matthew craig
<Arc_> aka m-c aka desertc
<elkbuntu> oh. him.
<Arc_> yea nikkiana is our new admin
<elkbuntu> my opinion of him is not high. however, his time with us has always been sporadic
<Arc_> yea well at present nobody in the loco has any access in the channel, he gave ops only to members of other locos.  it's a weird situation
<Arc_> nothing urgent to solve tonight, but it'd be nice for our team's irc channel to be managed by the team
<elkbuntu> yeah, from what i've seen, he's all about status and fame
<Arc_> yea that'd be a fair evaluation.
<elkbuntu> he came into my loco and proceeded to tell us that LCA was a 'silly lug meeting'
<elkbuntu> linux.conf.au is a very well established and respected foss conference
<Arc_> before he moved here he wrote every GNHLUG board member (a very old and well established LUG with several chapters, founded by Jon "maddog" Hall) and told them that it was urgent that they call him.  the one that did he apparently got angry about because she was "disrespecting him" and not being active enough
<Arc_> a general warning was passed around GNHLUG about him before he even moved here :-/
<elkbuntu> hehe
<Arc_> but I don't want to gossip about him, I'd just like to see the last piece resolved
<elkbuntu> no problem
<Arc_> so is there a process in place for this, or someone specific to talk to?
<elkbuntu> yeah, you're right here
<elkbuntu> who is magicrobotmonkey?
<Arc_> a member of another loco IIRC
<Arc_> im at a loco afterparty right now, nikkiana is sitting next to me
<Arc_> most of the members are right here
<elkbuntu> it'd be advisable if the person who wanted to be admin of the team was present, since they are to be the contact for all things team-related
<Arc_> ok i'll get her to open her laptop :-)
<elkbuntu> hi nikkiana :)
<nikkiana> elkbuntu, you beckoned?
<nikkiana> hey!
<elkbuntu> nikkiana, so you're the loco contact now? :)
<nikkiana> elkbuntu, indeed i am.
<Arc_> yea we reached that consensus at the meeting today
<elkbuntu> did they all vote you in or did you volunteer?
<elkbuntu> aha
<Arc_> the loco council made her launchpad admin but we waited until this meeting to determine a contact person
<nikkiana> elkbuntu, it was a vote.
<Arc_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewHampshireTeam/Meetings/20080816
<elkbuntu> ok cool. i'm just finding someone with relavent irc-fu right now
<Arc_> apparently magicrobotmonkey lives in NH, he just hasn't been to a meeting yet
<Arc_> so I guess he's the only loco member with ops access
<nalioth> so what do we need to do ( in a nutshell )?
<nalioth> Arc_: can you identify to nickserv, please?
<Arc_> if you could replace desertc/m-c with nikkiana as channel owner we could do the rest
<Arc_> nalioth: ok
<nalioth> i guess we're discussing #ubuntu-us-nh ?
<Arc_> my normal nick is Arc - I'm not at home right now but am logged in
<Arc_> yes
<Arc_> er, am now id'ed to nickserv
<Arc_> I was just going through making sure all the places the contact/leader/admin/etc for the loco was listed online were updated, and realized the IRC part I couldn't edit
<nalioth> nikkiana: i believe you are set up now
<nikkiana> nalioth, thanks!
 * elkbuntu hugs nikkiana
<elkbuntu> now go be awesome :)
<Arc_> chanserv still lists m-c as "founder"
<nalioth> Arc_: nikkiana has full access
<Arc_> ok
<Arc_> so will this update the page?
 * nikkiana hugs elkbuntu 
<elkbuntu> Arc_, nikkiana has more powers than m-c. if she /msg chanserv help she can find out all the needs to know
<nalioth> we have new services, you see ( there can be up to 4 'founder' class users on the ACL )
<Arc_> ah ok
<Arc_> sorry we've all drinken a bit at this point :-)
<Arc_> sugar maple liqour
<elkbuntu> at least m-c did the right thing and set the staff in the access list
<nalioth> where is m-c ?
<elkbuntu> nalioth, MIA
<nalioth> oh?
<elkbuntu> hasnt been seen since the moment the team was made official
<nalioth>  9 hours?
<Arc_> he pops on IRC but doesn't join the channel, and seems to only be on IRC very briefly
<Arc_> pleia2 and popey can verify that
<elkbuntu> you can get /ns info to work?
<nikkiana> yep
<elkbuntu> Arc_, links to the logs of that meeting?
<Arc_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewHampshireTeam/Meetings/20080816
<Arc_> it was an in-person meeting, not IRC
<nalioth> no official minutes?
<Arc_> those are the official minutes
<Arc_> was I suppost to write them in a specific format?
<Arc_> there was a lot of chat about different things so not the easiest to take minutes on
<elkbuntu> Arc_, what about the pleia2 popey meeting minutes
<Arc_> oh sorry I ment you could verify that m-c hasn't joined #ubuntu-us-nh in almost a month from them
<Arc_> oh weird magicrobotmonkey seems to be the only other person with ops right now
<nalioth> Arc_: nikkiana can remedy that
<Arc_> yea im helping her
<Arc_> she can't set herself +F
<Arc_> she's only -f and can't remove m-c since he's the only founder
<Arc_> er only lowercase f
<elkbuntu> i think that's what nalioth was waiting on verification before doing
<Arc_> ah
<Arc_> sorry not following Irc very well
<nalioth> Arc_: she can manage the channel just fine.
<nalioth> isn't that the ultimate point?
<nalioth> or are you after "GLORY" and a title?
<Arc_> we're looking to mitigate further harm
<Arc_> m-c banned a US admin from our channel last month just before the council meeting, and while he hasn't been around, he isn't exactly the most stable individual
<Arc_> and we've spent a lot of time already dealing with this
<Arc_> there's no rush in this as I said before
<elkbuntu> pleia2, are you awake?
<elkbuntu> popey, you too?
<Arc_> you can verify with the loco council/etc - popey is the loco council member who's been handling this thus far
<Arc_> pleia2 is our advisor
<pleia2> hey
<elkbuntu> and neither of them are actively conversing right now, which is why we asked for irc logs of any agreement they had
<Arc_> oh emails there is
<nalioth> i honestly don't think this is gonna become an issue in the next 24h
<nikkiana> hi pleia2! :D
<elkbuntu> pleia2, can you verify that m-c is effectively persona non gratis?
<Arc_> nalioth: I agree.  there's no rush on this at all, as I said as we've been sitting around talking I've been updating wiki pages and stuff and realized the IRC stuff hasn't been dealt with yet
<elkbuntu> s/gratis/grata/
<pleia2> elkbuntu: that's correct, the ubuntu loco council and the us mentors team have been working with us-nh for a couple months now, m-c has brokent the CoC several times and was removed from leadership by the loco council
<pleia2> nikkiana has already been replaced as the admin on launchpad, and Arc is now running the mailing list
<elkbuntu> nalioth, is this enough verification?
<nalioth> %actioned
 * elkbuntu hugs pleia2 and nikkiana
<Arc_> don't forget - he hasn't been in the channel for almost a month, hasn't joined the mailing list (and was specifically invited), and didn't attend the last two meetings
 * nikkiana hugs elkbuntu and pleia2 
 * pleia2 hugs elkbuntu and nalioth!
<pleia2> hehe
 * nikkiana hugs nalioth and Arc_ too!
<nalioth> need any help, you can just PM me any time ( i'll get back with you when i see the message )
<Arc_> thanks guys
<nikkiana> nalioth, thanks so much! glad to meet you. :)
<nalioth> good to have you here with us
<elkbuntu> no prob. i always wondered when he'd earn himself a place on the pariah table. i guess i know now ;)
 * elkbuntu munches happily on smoked chicken
<nikkiana> elkbuntu, mmmm! yummy!
<Arc_> we have pizza and maple liquoir and absenth
<Arc_> and poor spelling
<nalioth> and snow
<nikkiana> nalioth, not this time of year, i hope!
<Arc_> down under its winter :-)
<elkbuntu> i cant seem to find a deli that sells it in single quantities, so i end up having to buy packs of two breasts, which dramatically increases my meat intake for a bit
<nikkiana> elkbuntu, my meat intake has gone down since Arc started hanging around. He's vegan. ;)
<Arc_> hey I made non-vegan pizza tonight
<nalioth> i like deep fried tofu, but the prep is a pita
<elkbuntu> nikkiana, my meat intake dropped dramatically after i moved out (finally) from my parent's place. dad is a meat&veg type person. i'll happily munch on vegies&pasta with sauce, or marinated tofu
<elkbuntu> my favourite work lunch is coconut chicken from a thai place near work, since they do the deep-fried tofu thing which is damn good with the coconut sauce
<elkbuntu> Arc_, the president of Linux Australia is vegan too, in case you care ;)
<nalioth> deep fried tofu needs the good prep ( it tastes like crap with tofu right out of the vat or box )
<elkbuntu> nalioth, recipe kthx
<nalioth> start with extra firm tofu
<nalioth> drain it
 * nalioth thinks this would be a pastebin thing . . 
<elkbuntu> yup
<nalioth> wrap it in a cotton dish towel, and stick it in a tupperware bowl
<nalioth> freeze overnight
<Arc_> I live in the free state, I'm happy here :-)
<nalioth> next morning, gently squeeze all the water out
<nalioth> repeat 4 or 5 times
<nalioth> at which point you have a chunk of raw soybean scum ( with very little water )
<elkbuntu> tofu usage has not really taken off in australia like it has in the US. i still cant convince my parents to try it
<nalioth> elkbuntu: i once was a [       ] for a family ( made meals, cleaned, etc ) and i made a 'meat and taters' meal ( all the menfolks would eat ) out of tofu and taters.  they never realized what they were eating, and thought it was the bestest thing . .
<elkbuntu> heh
<nalioth> tofu is great
<nalioth> i love cooking with it, in its many forms
<elkbuntu> im learning to appreciate it
<nalioth> it comes dried, so you can use it in place of noodles
<nalioth> TVP is a tofu-based meat analogue
<elkbuntu> not here it doesnt. we only get it in the fridge section in a few marinated flavours and small tubs of various textures
<elkbuntu> i'd probably have to go to an asian grocery and try read thai to figure what i was getting
<nalioth> visit your asian supermarkets ( you know, the ones that stink really really bad )
<popey> Arc_: all happy?
 * popey just woke
<coolbhavi> popey, good morning :)
<elkbuntu> popey, except that -pk has a bot ring going, sureh
<popey> erk
 * popey was specifically wondering about -us-nh :)
<elkbuntu> popey, that's sorted, yes. meanwhile trying to get through to the -pk crew that just because they think a heap of bots responding to !blah style triggers is helpful... doesnt mean it is
<popey> :S
<SuLphEr> elkbuntu, btw, do u own all ubuntu related domain also?
<Hobbsee> SuLphEr: it must follow http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<Hobbsee> canonical has the trademark, and can prosecute those violating it, if they wish.
<SuLphEr> can i buy ubuntu-lover.net domain, do u thnk?
<Hobbsee> did you read the URL?  no.
<elkbuntu> you can buy it, but canonical can tell you to stop using it at any time they want
 * Hobbsee also notes that if you do, you are violating the agreement with whoever sold you the URL, too.
<pk> Hobbsee : every channel name starts with ubuntu is the property of ubuntu or freenode ? and every channel name starts with ubuntu that exsists is ubutu official , RIGHT ?
<Hobbsee> pk: it's the property of the group contact, by freenode rules.  The group contact is the irc council, who are ubuntu people.  And every channel that starts with #*ubuntu*, is official.
<SuLphEr> bye
<elkbuntu> every channel name that starts with #ubuntu is goverened by the ubuntu irc council. canonical owns the name Ubuntu in the context of the operating system, so can at any time it wants, stop a use of the name.
<pk> then these #*ubuntu* channel names are reserved/restricted and not publically available , RIGHT sir ?
<elkbuntu> pretty much.
<SuLphEr> anyway, thanks enough. I am not with this ubuntu shit anymore
<SuLphEr> sorry, not ubuntu
<SuLphEr> connnnonical shit
<elkbuntu> SuLphEr, then please leave
<SuLphEr> bye
<pk> SulPher : dont get disheart , its time to learn ,
<SuLphEr> elkbuntu, ofcourse, im leaving
<SuLphEr> pk, dont u know wat happend on france?
<SuLphEr> how connonical behave wd france team who spread ubunru all over da france?
<SuLphEr> anyway, bye
<pk> nope sulpher , i just know what happened in pakistan , the ubuntu-pk.org (officially web) is closed since more then a year , the help channel #ubuntu-pk is not active , there is no evluation purpose for team leaders , only these rules and TOS are apply on peoples who have less knowledge
<Hobbsee> pk: even if i registered #ubuntu-random, and did random, non-ubuntu stuff with it, it'd get shut down.
<Hobbsee> no matter how worthwhile i thought it might be.
<pk> i agree you sir
<pk> Can anyone tell me how to become an ubuntu member ?
<elkbuntu> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<pk> thank you elkubuntu
<pk> IF one is fullfilling the requirement and get fits into the criteria for newmember , then what will be the next step ?
<elkbuntu> presenting oneself to any regional membership board that fits their schedule
<pk> Is regional membership board exsists on freenode also ?
<Myrtti> Or motu if thats more appropriate
<Myrtti> Yes
<pk> motu = #motu right ?
<Myrtti> No
<Myrtti> Ugh
<Myrtti> Irc on mobile phone is nice but burdensome sometimes...
<elkbuntu> pk, no #ubuntu-motu
<pk> ok
<[NikO]> PriceChild, for *ubuntu/members* testimonials for uBOTu-fr, there is not a lot of cloaked users on #ubuntu-fr
<_r1_> hi here
<juliux> hi
<PriceChild> _r1_: has had a chat with me in PM wrt ubotu-fr cloak.
<_r1_> [NikO]: ping
<[NikO]> hi there
<[NikO]> _r1_, pong
<[NikO]> PriceChild, so :) ?
<PriceChild> [NikO]: Good work on all the people. I'm the only irc council person awake atm I believe, but will get back to you asap.
<[NikO]> ok thanks
<NullHead> may I ask a question regarding the IRC server that #ubuntu runs on?
<PriceChild> freenode?
<PriceChild> and its a network
<NullHead> well sure, freenode
<NullHead> does anybody here know a guide I can follow to get dancer-services working?
<NullHead> I'm attempting my own IRC server
<NullHead> I suppose I should go to a freenode channel for this question ...
<PriceChild> I'm not sure where the dancer support channel is, but I don't think its on this network.
<jpds> NullHead: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrcServer
<PriceChild> NullHead: There is a guide on the wiki though?
<PriceChild> ah that's probably it
<NullHead> where is this wiki? I seem to fail at finding the proper offical website
<jpds> NullHead: I just gave you the link.
<NullHead> I'm trying to use dancer-ircd, btw
<NullHead> oh I see it
<PriceChild> NullHead: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dancer-IRCD
<NullHead> PriceChild: Thanks, but I folowed it word for word and it doesn't seem to work
<NullHead> the server is a Debain etch one if that matters ..
<NullHead> look see http://wopr.ath.cx/phpsysinfo
<NullHead> but this should work on Debain as well?
<PriceChild> [NikO]: the cloak has been enabled
<PriceChild> NullHead: if its not even on ubuntu then i'm not sure what to do sorry.
<[NikO]> \o/ great :)
<[NikO]> thanks a lot
#ubuntu-irc 2009-08-11
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-ph, zakame said: ubot4: lolwut is http://www.lolwut.com
<toothdecay> Hi all. I was just wondering as to how I would retrieve a forgotten nickserv password?
<nalioth> toothdecay: usually, one joins #freenode and asks, but watch your email
<nalioth> Ubuntu has nothing to do with network operations
<toothdecay> nalioth, yes sorry about that :) thanks for the reply, I'll try there now
<toothdecay> nalioth, thanks! ;)
<Ddorda> when will be the next ubuntu members team meeting?
<Myrtti> depends on if you're after the motu track or the loco track
<Myrtti> no, hold on
<Myrtti> read wrong, nevermind
<Ddorda> lol
<Myrtti> exactly what are you after?
<Ddorda> i want to join this team, and i'm wonder when will the next meeting is going to be
<Myrtti> so you want to be a ubuntu member?
<Ddorda> indeed
<Myrtti> and you've applied through the motu or through the loco track?
<Myrtti> !membership
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<Ddorda> oh.. nice :D
<Ddorda> it says that the next meeting is on the 4th August.. how odd
<Ddorda> "August 4th 2009"
<Myrtti> Ddorda: but which method of application have you done?
<Myrtti> because there are several meetings
<Myrtti> depending on the method
<Ddorda> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/EMEA
<Myrtti> Ddorda: I don't see your name on the list...?
<Ddorda> i didn't register yet.. not sure if i should as i don't kniw when will the next meeting is going to be
<Myrtti> if you're not available for the next meeting, your application is moved to the next, or you can apply on some other regional board given you've got a strong wikipage
<Ddorda> okay
<niko> hi erUSUL
<niko> what's up
<erUSUL> hi; good morning there (or afternoon).
<erUSUL> well we have been with bad weather all summer but these days i can go to the beach a few hours at least so not bad
<DJones> Does anybody know if there's a specific irc channel for the ubuntu remix version?
<erUSUL> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<erUSUL> DJones: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat <<<< there is a list of channels here
<bazhang> kubuntu has a devel channel; perhaps /msg alis list *remix*
<DJones> erUSUL: Yes, just been looking at that, couldn't see a #ubuntu-remix on the list, i'll bazhang suggestion
<bazhang> or *netbook*
<DJones> netbook seems to be specific to kubuntu from the list
<bazhang> yeah, and only devel, ie support in #kubuntu
<DJones> just had a user in -uk who'd found a corrupt file in his iso and wanted to know where he could report it, i'd pointed them at launchpad and bugs to start with, just got me wondering if tehre was a specific remix channel as well
<DJones> could have pointed them at -bugs i suppose
<DJones> or -iso
<bazhang> oh right. I saw him too.
<bazhang> suspected it was a corrupt dl though
<bazhang> the unr is an .img at any rate, iirc
<DJones> i think somebody mentioned that a .iso was released a couple of days ago, i remember somebody wanting to set up a usb key using it
<bazhang> there is a imagewriter PPA .deb for dl; never heard of an iso though
<DJones> looks like its a karmic iso, that must have been what i'd read
<bazhang> ah right, I was thinking jaunty :)
<DJones> I was thinking jaunty, but obviously not, my mistake with that
<bazhang> alpha 3 iso with problems? whodathunk :)
<DJones> :)
<jpds> DJones: That would be #ubuntu-mobile
<DJones> jpds: Thanks i'll remember that for the future
#ubuntu-irc 2009-08-12
<ubot4`> In #Ubuntu-US-AZ, scott_ev said: !ask what is really goin on?
<rek> how can i register my nick and the chan
<rek> hi
<bazhang> rek, ask in #freenode
<rek> hi bazhang
<rek> at the end i did chown and i solved that
<nitjas_> #help
<jpds> nitjas_: with?
<niko> fyi P3L|C4N0 is online atm
<m4v> niko: did somebody remove an exception with uBOTu-fr in #ubuntu-es a while ago?
<niko> yes
<m4v> niko: also, uBOTu-fr isn't anymore in u-es-ops
<m4v> niko: you know who or why?
<niko> to avoid flood, when spammer #supremos
<niko> comes
<niko> m4v: you want him again on -ops ?
<m4v> oh, did somebody ask it to remove it from -ops? nevermind, I thought that something was wrong
<niko> it's just to avoid more floods on #ubuntu-es-ops
<niko> because when spammer +% uBOTu-fr transfert messages to -op
<niko> if you want it again, it's not a problem
<niko> !join #ubuntu-es-ops
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<m4v> thanks
<jpds> Right, cloak requests tonight,
#ubuntu-irc 2009-08-13
<niko> hi there, is it possible to put #ubuntu-fr-founder to ubuntu-fr-irc user ?
<niko> ( or me, in case ubuntu-fr-irc is full )
<ubuntu-fr-irc> to continue on that way : drop #ubuntu-fr-geeks
<ubuntu-fr-irc> forget all, fixed
#ubuntu-irc 2009-08-16
<arleslie> I was wondering if I can get a ubuntu cloak for my nick, or do I have to be a OP on ubuntu channels?
<bazhang> !member | arleslie
<ubottu> arleslie: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<m4v> arleslie: you have to be an Ubuntu member
<arleslie> ok, thanks
<m4v> that was quick
<nalioth> we aim to please
<br34l> hi everyone, i would like to cloak myself..can anyone turn it up 4 me?
<br34l> oh, i forgot : please :)
<nalioth> br34l: what kind of cloak would you like?
<br34l> a generic
<nalioth> br34l: usually, generic cloak requests are made in #freenode
<br34l> aww i see, sry my bad
<nalioth> no biggy, you're cloaked
<nalioth> br34l: did you miss something?
<br34l> u confused me ^^
#ubuntu-irc 2010-08-16
<kahraman> hi
<kahraman> can i get a claok please?
#ubuntu-irc 2010-08-17
<lubotu1> In lubotu1, dscassel said: oglf is Ontario Gnu/Linux Fest.  October 23, 2010 in Toronto. http://oglf.ca/
#ubuntu-irc 2010-08-19
<rww> jpds: ubot4 appears to have gone AWOL
<jussi> heh
<jussi> yeah, jpds's bots seem to have gone walkies
<jpds> Ah, killed the wrong bot.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-08-20
 * lfaraone 's asked this a few times, but who should I ask about getting ubottu in #ubuntu-sugarteam?
<rww> lfaraone: it'd be ubot4 (a clone of ubottu), which is managed by jpds
 * lfaraone pokes jpds 
<lfaraone> right, timezones. :)
<alex88> hi, is possible to have ubotto on other servers?
<andrew_708476> IS anyone good with Ubuntu that could help with a few problems
<rww> andrew_708476: This isn't a support channel; try #ubuntu
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-bugs, micahg said: !patience is a virtue :)
<Pici> ignore that.
<jpds> [Freenode] [!] There is no such nick that
<rww> Pici: Patience is not a virtue?
<erUSUL> Patience is science's mother
<erUSUL> free translation from spanish ymmv
<Pici> translation party?
<gnomefreak> dont we already have a !patience fact
<gnomefreak> yep
#ubuntu-irc 2010-08-21
<C3s4r> Saludos, alguien me puede ayudar a configurar el hostname "ubuntu/member/nickname"?
<serfus> C3s4r, try english please
<m4v> C3s4r: solo ubuntu members pueden tener ese cloak, sos miembro?
<C3s4r> m4v, si
<rww> https://launchpad.net/~c3s4r
<nhandler> jussi, tsimpson, Pici, topyli:  ^^^
<m4v> C3s4r: :)
<C3s4r> m4v, hace poquito me dieron la membresia.
<Pici> nhandler: Would you do the honors?
<m4v> C3s4r: felicitaciones :D
<nhandler> Pici: Sure
<Pici> C3s4r: :)
<nhandler> C3s4r: You are now cloaked
<C3s4r> nhandler, thank you
<C3s4r> thanks for the assistance.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-08-22
<theepdinker> Can I get an Ubuntu cloak?  https://launchpad.net/~theepdinker
<McPeter> hi theepdinker i think you need read this before : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<theepdinker> OK , I read it, and I think that I am not yet ready.  Thanks for the info.
<McPeter> :)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-08-15
<MonsterKiller> Hey, am i abled to get help with the ubottu Encyclopedia plugin here?
<MonsterKiller> i have it loaded and it replies to the ping, help, list and maybe some other commands and i dont want it to because they are handled by other plugins
<rww> MonsterKiller: If you don't get a response here, you might want to try #ubuntu-bots-team
<MonsterKiller> oh, i found the !forget command but its now printing an error message to say command not found
<MonsterKiller> :p
#ubuntu-irc 2011-08-16
<jo-erlend> hi. I was wondering why #ubuntu-app-devel is now set as invite only, and what is required in order to get invited.
 * Pici looks
<Pici> hrm
<jo-erlend> I've noticed it's been that way for a while now.
<popey> oooer
<Pici> I don't like that it has been set private as well.
<popey> I was last in there in May
<Pici> I'd ask jono, it looks like it was his channel.
<popey> +1
<ubot4> Factoid '1' not found
<Pici> ...
<jo-erlend> oh, ok. I'll send him an email then.
<popey> I wouldn't do that
<jo-erlend> oh.
<popey> I'd poke him in #ubuntu-community-team when he wakes
<popey> jonos inbox is where emails go to die
<jo-erlend> hehe, ok :)
<tsimpson> jo-erlend: it was closed, due to it being inactive
<jo-erlend> :/
<jo-erlend> then where do I meet others who are interested in application development on Ubuntu? Closing down an IRC channel because users aren't chatting much, seems like a really bad idea to me.
<tsimpson> jo-erlend: questions were asked with no response, it was a dead channel :(
<jo-erlend> then the solution should be to get people to answer, not to lock down the channel. This is annoying. Application development is one of the big things about Ubuntu, as I see it.
<k1l> but this is not how irc works. most people just idle and you cant force them to answer
<popey> jo-erlend: askubuntu?
<popey> be good to get a body of developer type questions out there documented rather than lost in irc logs
<popey> IMO
<tsimpson> jo-erlend: that was tried, and it failed
<jo-erlend> oh.
<tsimpson> we didn't just decided to shut it down for no reason
<jo-erlend> but I'm fairly sure I subscribe to the ubuntu-irc mailinglist and I don't think I've read anything about it?
<tsimpson> jo-erlend: no, we don't post about every action we take, though it should have probably been on the team report
<Pici> tsimpson: It should have been removed from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList as well. :/
<jo-erlend> every action? No, that's understandable. But closing down a channel isn't like changing the topic. I think it would've been nice with an email. But ok. Done is done. I was really just wondering if there is a place to get notified of changes to developer.ubuntu.com.
<tsimpson> wiki's are evil
<tsimpson> jo-erlend: does jono have anything to do with developer.ubuntu.com?
<jo-erlend> I have no idea.
<serfus> he does, you might as well want to contact David Planella
<jo-erlend> I expected #ubuntu-app-devel to be the irc-side of developer.ubuntu.com.
<tsimpson> well jono agreed the channel should close before we closed it, so I was just wondering if he could be poked to update the page
#ubuntu-irc 2011-08-17
<AlanBell> so, meetingology and topic changes and such
<AlanBell> I am interested in feedback on the talkativeness of the bot
<AlanBell> in general I think it should not talk in channel unless it has something useful to say, such as the outcome of a vote
<AlanBell> it should acknowledge commands with private messages, and change topic with /topic if it can
<AlanBell> one thing I will do is "#startmeeting force"
<AlanBell> which will end a running meeting if someone forgot to end it
<Pici> Good idea.
<charlie-tca> +1
<ubot4> Factoid '1' not found
<charlie-tca> huh?
<charlie-tca> plus is a factoid now?
<AlanBell> +ping
<ubot4> another contentless ping... sigh...
<Pici> heh
<charlie-tca> I didn't mean to do that, really :)
<charlie-tca> I think having the bot respond to commands in a private message would be a good way to handle things.
<AlanBell> so /msg charlie-tca I got your link to http://foo.com
<charlie-tca> oh, and meetingbot does not cause a topic change to be visible. The only visible change is the bot response that it changed the topic. It is not really changing the channel topic.
<charlie-tca> yes, AlanBell
<charlie-tca> I think that would be good
<AlanBell> what I wanted to do with the topic was attempt to change /topic and only if that failed (not enough rights) to announce in channel
<AlanBell> the chair has just said #topic bar in channel, no need to repeat it
<AlanBell> but setting the /topic means it is there for people joining halfway through the meeting
<charlie-tca> so, maybe it is changing it but not echoing the entire topic change?
<charlie-tca> I am using weechat, and every time a topic changes, I get both old topic and new topic, but not when the meeting bot does it
<m4v> charlie-tca: that's a weechat's setting afaik, I turned it off myself
<charlie-tca> right, but you don't get that old topic/new topic when meetingology changes the topics
<m4v> that's odd I don't think the bot changes topic in a different way that we do
<charlie-tca> so, the the topic in -meeting really becomes whatever the current agenda topic is named as?
<Pici> Yes.
<charlie-tca> and someone joining a meeting might see TOPIC:  odds and ends
<charlie-tca> and that is all they get at that time
<AlanBell> that is the idea, yes
<Pici> If thats how their client displays it to them.
<AlanBell> I was going to add a meeting title command
<AlanBell> so it would say "QA Meeting: odds and ends"
<charlie-tca> That would probably be better. Joining a channel whose sole topic is "Odds & Ends" doesn't say much about it
<charlie-tca> That doesn't even say there is a meeting in progress
#ubuntu-irc 2011-08-18
<DJones> popey: Not having seen "Howie" in -ik before, but the opening line "I have returned" reminds me very much of Phineas/Ferb etc
<popey> it is him
<DJones> I got that impression
<popey> I asked him when he turned up earlier in the week, stands out a mile
<DJones> Ah well, and I thought we were doing quite well not to have any visits for ages
<popey> indeed
<Howie> ok better now?
<popey> this is the right channel for issues relating to bans in loco channels, yes.
<Howie> so when will this ban be over?
<AlanBell> o/
<Howie> AlanBell yes another one needs dealing with
<popey> Howie: Do you know why you were removed frmo the channel?
<popey> *from
<Howie> because I was mucking about?
<popey> Not quite.
<popey> You arrived asking for support.
<popey> People give up their time to give you support.
<popey> It turns out you're lying. Again.
<popey> Wasting people's time.
<popey> It's not the first time, it's not even the 3rd or 4th time. You've been kicked from the channel as bolt, ferb, phineas...
<Howie> I did have a problem but felt like making joke.out of it at the end
<popey> This is unaccaptable
<popey> There is an official support channel, which is #ubuntu
<popey> You can get support there, but be warned the tolerance level for your "humour" is considerably lower than that of #ubuntu-uk
<popey> I am unwilling to lift any bans on you in #ubuntu-uk and will ban on sight if I see you attempting to evade that ban.
<Howie> and I want the ban lifted (might hack irc if worst comes to worst) thats how fed up I am
<AlanBell> I fully support popey in this ban
<AlanBell> it isn't on to waste people's time who are trying to help
<DJones> Howie: Threatening that doesn't give anybody any ideas that they might lift the ban
<Howie> I know and I understand that
<AlanBell> there are plenty of other channels that you are not banned in
<DJones> And having seen that threat, I agree with popey & AlanBell, the ban shouldn't be lifted for the forseable future
<elky> Does he mean he's going to hack into freenode, or ban evade. Not that it matters, both can get him klined...
<Howie> once again Im.joking, Im.like that I joke but its hard to.see it in.Txt
<elky> Those kinds of jokes are very inappropriate.
<k1l> Howie: what about you try another linux community and give yourself a new start there? your reputation is well ruined here with ban evading lots of time and threatenings.
<Howie> oh, I didnt relise that thanis elky
<Howie> see now I know where I went wrong
<Howie> I dont know any other channels
<popey> You're well aware where you go wrong. We have done this dance at least 3 times before. Stop playing dumb. Take responsibility for your actions and above all, grow up.
<Howie> please Im only 14
<popey> Yet you have a full time job in a warehouse?
<popey> Which of those two is a lie?
<Howie> and I have brain damage
<popey> Enough.
<Tm_T> all this is irrelevant
<ikonia> popey: I like firm popey
<elky> 14 is old enough to have mens rea.
<Howie> the job thing is me doing role play
<popey> I'm done here.
<DJones> Howie: Enough lies and random stories, I doubt anybody who's read them will believe anything you say
<Howie> but some are true and some arnt
<Howie> Im.actually.admitting I do.lie.allot.to make myself.sound. more grone up than I am
<Howie> thats why I do it
<elky> I don't think anything you say now is going to help your situation today.
<Howie> I want to help the situation today
<Howie> but I dont know how to
<elky> You can't. Another day perhaps, but definitely not today.
<Howie> fine, see you tomorrow
<DJones> Howie: Myself, popey and AlanBell have all said the ban stands and won't be removed. Thats not going to change in the foreseable future.  I would suggest you use other linux/ubuntu support channels for a while and demonstrate that you can adhere to the rules of the channels
<Howie> ok will do
<elky> he's now in #defocus
<elky> if he manages to get himself banned from there, then he's truely exceptional
<Gary> \o/
<DJones> I'm tempted to join just watch the fireworks
<jpds> DJones: It's not November 5th.
<elky> hah
<popey> he was in #defocus a lot
<popey> would join as two people and have a conversation
#ubuntu-irc 2011-08-19
<benonsoftware> Just thinking shouldn't #ubuntu-server be a core channel?
<benonsoftware> Sorry it is, wasn't looking :)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-08-20
<nizarus> hello, we (ubuntu-tn loco) would like to register #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat
<m4v> nizarus: afaik, you don't need to ask permission for register a channel in a namespace you're responsible of (#ubuntu-tn-*).
<nizarus> m4v, You must be a channel operator in #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat in order to register it.
<m4v> you aren't? you will need to ask everybody to leave the channel, then if you join with the empty channel you will get ops
<nizarus> m4v, no other possible solution ?
<m4v> nizarus: there's a problem? people are unwilling to leave the channel so you can register it?
<m4v> oh there are lots of people...
<nizarus> m4v, that's it :)
<m4v> nizarus: ok, some of them are idle, but I don't know other way, you can't kick them and I don't think the IRCC can remove them without help of freenode's staff.
<Unit193> UbuntuIrcCouncil       +votsriRfAF
<m4v> but not in -tn-classroom-chat, as it isn't registered.
<nizarus> yep
<Unit193> Yeah, sorry, script fail :(
<tsimpson> you should contact one of the administrators of the loco, they can then request assistance from the ircc
#ubuntu-irc 2011-08-21
<Success> hello is this normal ubuntu stuff
<Fuchs> Success: #ubuntu-ops, as I told you over at #freenode, is probably better
<Fuchs> at least if you are talking about a ban in #ubuntu
<Success> no
<Fuchs> oh, and before you go there, you might want to think about whether the ban is not related to "<Success> g2g and SUCK MY B4LLS PAULIAX NEVER SAY THAT!"
<Success> my canvas 3d isnt working
<Fuchs> Success: well, the support channel is #ubuntu
<Fuchs> but as you know, you are banned there
<Success> ok ll leave then thnx bye
#ubuntu-irc 2012-08-14
<marcoceppi> Hello, can I request a cloak? http://launchpad.net/~marcoceppi
 * Fuchs looks at AlanBell or Pici
<Unit193> But not Tm_T?
<Fuchs> oh, indeed
<Fuchs> I am horrible with names
<Pici> Fuchs: could you please provide marcoceppi with an ubuntu/member/marcoceppi cloak?
<Fuchs> YES!
<Fuchs> as soon as my keyboard does what I tell it to
<Pici> WOO
<Fuchs> marcoceppi: your cloak is now set, congratulations
<Pici> Fuchs: you should try using your fingers instead of talking to it.
<Fuchs> Pici: INDEED! Here, have a pony
<Pici> yay
<Fuchs> but talking worked in the past :(
<marcoceppi> Fuchs: Thanks!
<IdleOne> congrats marcoceppi
<Fuchs> You're welcome :)
<Pici> yw
 * Fuchs hands half of thanks to pici, since he done more work than I did
<Unit193> Congrats, marcoceppi.
#ubuntu-irc 2012-08-15
<J1SP> I can't talk in #ubuntu some reason..
<bkerensa> J1SP: You will need to join #ubuntu-ops for assistance
<bobweavertv> can one have more then one nick cloaked ?
<bobweavertv> If so I would like to cloak this account pretty please
<guntbert> bobweavertv: freenode staff will tell you no
<bobweavertv> guntbert,  I was more thinking about a ubuntu cloak :)
<guntbert> bobweavertv: I understood that after your 2nd sentence :), but they still will only cloak one account per person
<bobweavertv> how to work around this for different systems like bobweavers tv and just bobweaver
<bobweavertv> I just wrote a cool irc thingy right into the Ubuntu tv dash
<pleia2> bobweavertv: group the nicknames?
<Fuchs> bobweavertv: you can log in multiple times to your account,
<Fuchs> bobweavertv: and you can group the nicks, they will share the cloak
<Fuchs> and yes, we won't cloak multiple accounts per person
<bobweavertv> oh I did not know thanks
<Fuchs> bobweavertv: see /msg nickserv help group
<Fuchs> basically:  be identified to your account, /nick to the nick you want to group,  /msg nickserv group
<bobweavertv> I did that but I try to id myself and it says tha the nick is well hang on I will give full error thanks again for the help
<Fuchs> yes, your current nick is already registered
<bobweavertv> nm \0/
<Fuchs> it has to not be registerd. if you did that, see /msg nickserv help drop
<bobweavertv> thanks all !
<Fuchs> You're welcome
<bobweavertv> cya all around
#ubuntu-irc 2012-08-16
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys, anyone from the IRCC over here? need +f on jamesjedimaster in #ubuntu-mx
<JoseeAntonioR> nvm, issue solved
<namoamitabuddha> How to introduce ubottu into domestic communities, for example, #ubuntu-tw?
<m4v> what
<k1l_> i think he wanted the bot to be present in his channel
<DJones> That was the impression I got when he asked in #ubuntu, I pointed him here and thought he'd have stayed around for a response though
<DJones> I presume -tw is the Taiwan ubuntu channel
<m4v> jesus, #ubuntu-tw has its access list set in not a good way.
<m4v> I was just checking if namoamitabuddha was an op anyway, he's not so I believe we shouldn't send a bot over there yet.
<kamusin> hello
<Fuchs> yes, hi
<kamusin> I would like to know how can we request a lubotu for record our irc channel... any hints are appreciated
<Fuchs> I am afraid I can't help you with that, but just be patient in here, maybe someone who cans shows up :)  Sorry
<kamusin> don't worry Fuchs , it's ok ;)
<cprofitt> kamusin: what is the channel?
<kamusin> cprofitt, ubuntu-cl
<kamusin> cprofitt, please :)
<jussi> kamusin: are you after logging or factoids?
<kamusin> jussi, I don't know
<jussi> kamusin: what do you want the bot to do for you?
<jussi> kamusin: you just asked fro a lubotu... its an irc bot.
<jussi> do you want to be able to do
<jussi> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-irc's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<jussi> or do you want what happens in the channel to be reorded to the web
<Unit193> Nobody wants that...
<kamusin> why not Unit193 ?
<Unit193> kamusin: Partly kidding, ignore me. :P
<kamusin> heh
<jussi> kamusin: tell me why you wanted the lubotu - what caused you to come here
<jussi> kamusin: and please keep the questions in this channel
<kamusin> we would like to log all that happen in the channel and be able to have a registry in irclogs.ubuntu.com
<kamusin> that's it
<jussi> ok
<kamusin> that/what happen/
<jussi> so send an email to rt@ubuntu.com requesting that
<kamusin> ok
<kamusin> jussi, email sent
<Phantomas> Hello! I am a fresh ubuntu member, may I ask for an ubuntu cloak? :) My launchpad ID: https://launchpad.net/~phantomas
<k1l> Phantomas: congrats. just wait for an IRCC member to confirm it.
<Phantomas> k1l: Thank you! Sure!
<AlanBell> hi Phantomas
<AlanBell> that all looks to be in order
<Phantomas> Hi AlanBell!
<nhandler> AlanBell: Should I go ahead and cloak?
<AlanBell> staff can we have an ubuntu/member/phantomas cloak please
<nhandler> Congratulations Phantomas !
<AlanBell> yay, thanks nhandler and congrats Phantomas
<Phantomas> Thank you both! :)
<Unit193> Congrats.
<Phantomas> Thanks!
<IdleOne> Phantomas: Congrats again :)
<Phantomas> IdleOne: Thank you for your vote! :)
<IdleOne> was my pleasure sir
<IdleOne> thank you for the awesome work.
<Phantomas> :)
<Phantomas> Oh, it's done already... didn't notice it :) Thanks nhandler and everyone!
#ubuntu-irc 2012-08-17
<chilicuil> AlanBell: hi, sry to bother you, I'm part of the ubuntu-classroom-es team, and we're planning to run interpretations in real time for the udw, so, I wonder if you could help me to log the channel #ubuntu-classroom-es , we're currently loging the sessions in the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom_ES/Anteriores/31jul2012-bugs-rc
<chilicuil> also if you could help us to log the #ubuntu-mx channel would be great
<JoseeAntonioR> chilicuil: logs are requested to rt@ubuntu.com
<chilicuil> I'll that then, thanks JoseeAntonioR o/
<AlanBell> thought classroom-es was already logged
<AlanBell> either way it is an RT thing
<ashley88323> Hey - irc user returning after 20-year absence. Trying to remember all the  commands. Can anyone help with ignore?
<ashley88323> I want to hide the join/part/nick messages in a channel
<Sidewinder1> ashley88323, What IRC client?
<ashley88323> Xchat on Ubuntu
<k1l> ashley88323: right click on the channel tab an then settings - hide join/part
<ashley88323> And there's me looking in chatting prefernces - ta very much!
<Sidewinder1> Also, please check topic above, your question/s is/are probably better asked in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners channels. :-)
<ashley88323> I was directed here in #ubuntu!
<Sidewinder1> OIC
<ashley88323> But the hint to #ubuntu-beginners is a good one
 * Sidewinder1 Scratches his head and wonders why. :-/
<Sidewinder1> Either weay, Welcome Back!!
<ashley88323> I'm trying ubuntu again (after an upgrade went wrong) and learning it all again
<Sidewinder1> way, even.
<Myrtti> Sidewinder1: I actualy see no harm in answering IRC related questions
<Sidewinder1> Myrtti, Nor do I; :-) I just thought one of the other channels would garner a faster response. Hope I didn't screw up..
<Myrtti> I seem to participate in IRC discussions less and less nowadays, and it seems like my only contribution is a weekly request for someone to explain why people should go to #ubuntu-beginners to get answers to their questions
<Myrtti> and I *never* get a proper answer
<head_victim> Myrtti: in theory it's a good suggestion, in practice, there needs to be much more activity before I'd recommend it. I'd say the suggestions come from those who have only heard of the place, never been :/
<Tm_T> head_victim: why it's good suggestion in theory?
<Unit193> #ubuntu is quite a busy channel, and that high traffic doesn't work for everyone.
<Tm_T> that still doesn't explain the "why"
<Myrtti> if I'd get a penny every time #ubuntu being busy is used as an argument for an arbitrary channel that would help new users get answers they need, I'd be rich
<Unit193> I'm sure the actual reason is something else, but that's one concept that would be nice.
<Myrtti> nice, but faulty
<Unit193> In practise or concept?
<AlanBell> askubuntu.com is a reasonable suggestion, as are some loco channels if people are overwhelmed by #ubuntu
<Tm_T> ^
<Tm_T> loco channels where you can use your native language
<Tm_T> but #<randomchannel> no
<Myrtti> Unit193: as predicted in discussions eons ago, the abundance of different channels that make the discussion easier to follow, inherently means that they're so quiet and unpopulated that there isn't enough mass to answer those questions
<Tm_T> if someone wants discussion that focuses only to their topic, askubuntu is actually rather good option
<lubotu2`> Indian-Wolfgang called the ops in #ubuntu-in ()
#ubuntu-irc 2012-08-18
<Pupuser-1> hello please somebody speak spanish?
<DJones> Pupuser-1: If you need a Spanish language Ubuntu support channel, there is #ubuntu-es
<k1l> hmm, whats up with the floodbot setting +j -j all the time?
<k1l> looks like a floodbot-war :)
<IdleOne> it happens when one of them thinks there is a netsplit
#ubuntu-irc 2012-08-19
<codemaniac> hello team
<codemaniac> there is chaos at #ubuntu-in and i would like to bring your notice to some incidents there
<codemaniac> people swear at each other at will , and i believe it is tarnishing some local image as well as Ubuntu
<codemaniac> there are no active ops present to manage the situation either
<Sidewinder1> codemaniac, You may wish to ping someone; ikonia, perhaps.
<Sidewinder1> Oops, I think I just did. ;-)
<codemaniac> Sidewinder1: thanks .
<Sidewinder1> codemaniac, You are aware that there is an #ubuntu-ops channel?
<Sidewinder1> You may need to address the issues there.
<Fuchs> note that neither the council nor any core ops are on the access list.
<Sidewinder1> If no one's here. :)
<Fuchs> Sidewinder1: -ops is, as far as I remember, for the core channels. LoCo channels is here, so as far as my memory goes, this is the place
<codemaniac> Sidewinder1: i have been redirected from #ubuntu-ops by some  ops there
<Fuchs> and there is an active op in there now
<Sidewinder1> Fuchs, Regarding #ubuntu-in? If so, I stand corrected. :)
<Fuchs> yes
<Sidewinder1> codemaniac, Oh, OK; they oughatta' know..
<Sidewinder1> OK, thanks Fuchs. I was just trying to be helpful.
<Fuchs> Sidewinder1: sure, wasn't meant as an attack. And as said, this is what my memory says
<Fuchs> I am not affiliated with the ubuntu operators
<Fuchs> anyway, I am in the channel now, as staff is on the ACL, but it appears that there is an active op in there now as well
<Sidewinder1> But you're freenode staff, correct?
<Fuchs> so I assume it will be resolved :)
<Fuchs> yes
<codemaniac> Fuchs: yea #freenode staff
<codemaniac> :)
<Sidewinder1> OK, I'm (obviously) not intimately familiar with the inner-workings of the network or the various channels and namespaces. I'm always learning.. There seems to be so muck. :)
<Sidewinder1> much, even.
<Sidewinder1> Interesting typo, now that I look at it.. :(
<Fuchs> as far as memory serves: #ubuntu-ops is for core channels  (like #ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic etc.), and for the local ones (#ubuntu-in, #ubuntu-de, #ubuntu-fr, ...) there is this one here
<codemaniac> Fuchs: thanks for all the info :)
<Fuchs> You're welcome
<Fuchs> prod us if the problem arises again, but Hobbes` appears to be taking care of it
<Fuchs> I'll stay in the channel for a bit and watch
<Sidewinder1> Yes, thanks so much for your time and efforts; greatly appreciated.
<Tm_T> Fuchs: correct
<Fuchs> oh, a Tm_T
<Fuchs> Tm_T: to bring it to your attention, #ubuntu-in has an (imo) rather broken access list, the council not being on it and us being the channel founder
<Fuchs> Tm_T: maybe council wants to fix that, maybe not
<Tm_T> mmm
<Fuchs> I don't know your internal guidelines on that, but it stroke me as slightly odd
<Tm_T> loco channel, prolly not a place to force access list, but would like to see it following our recommendations
<Fuchs> Tm_T: currently the channel is owned by freenode-staff, which at least is slightly odd (it's a pseudo-account)
<Fuchs> but anyway, as it is in the #ubuntu-* namespace, if a group contact asks us to hand it over we will
<codemaniac> Fuchs: who are group contacts ?
<codemaniac> there is ubuntu-in team at launchpad
<Fuchs> codemaniac: this information is not public, but those that are and are in here probably noticed :)
<codemaniac> Fuchs: thanks
<Fuchs> You're welcome
<Fuchs> oh, and Group Contacts are global, not for #ubuntu-in :)
<Fuchs> but the people on this group might be the right ones to manage the channel. But that I don't know, as said, not (really) affiliated with ubuntu  (slightly untrue, but gives the right picture)
 * Sidewinder1 Doesn't even know what a Group Contact is.. :(
<Tm_T> hmm, I suppose this is our relevant documentation  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/IrcCouncil/Coordination
<Fuchs> Tm_T: it's probably not urgent, I just wanted to bring it to your attention.
<Tm_T> Fuchs: ah, noticed now what you said about ownership, thanks
<Fuchs> You're welcome
#ubuntu-irc 2013-08-12
<guntbert> LjL: are you around?
<DJones> Think you may need to wait until you see LjL-Alps online
<guntbert> DJones: found him already, thx
<guntbert> (in off-topic, as was to be expected :-))
#ubuntu-irc 2013-08-14
<bazhang> hi
<AtomDream_> hi
<bazhang> AtomDream_, /msg artus and ask him
<AtomDream_> bazhang: seems they dont care
<bazhang> AtomDream_, so wait a day or so, and try again
<AtomDream_> .....
 * genii makes more coffee
<AtomDream_> i dont undersand
<bazhang> AtomDream_, IRC is not instant unban
<bazhang> AtomDream_, be patient
<AtomDream_> why is it so complicated ?
<bazhang> AtomDream_, wait for tomorrow and try again
<AtomDream_> bazhang: i have tryied to open an app for 2 days
<bazhang> AtomDream_, it's not; you broke the channel rules, they banned you
<AtomDream_> bazhang: and sudeenly pooff it opens
<bazhang> AtomDream_, you need to learn patience, for one
<AtomDream_> bazhang: for no reason
<bazhang> AtomDream_, there was a reason, I'm in that channel and saw it
<AtomDream_> bazhang: can you please explain me why it didnt open for me in past?
<bazhang> AtomDream_, wait a day or so, then try to /msg artus   again
<AtomDream_> bazhang: because i dont understand
<IdleOne> AtomDream_: this channel is not for technical support.
#ubuntu-irc 2013-08-15
<Unit193> So might want to change !friendly, http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com/msg05882.html
<jussi> Unit193: nou :P : P
<Unit193> Well, I suppose you could always just have it say "Sure, we're friendly, when well fed with cookies" ;)
<AlanBell> mmm
#ubuntu-irc 2013-08-16
<Tm_T> coffee to you all http://static2.businessinsider.com/image/51a4c67a6bb3f7b44d000002/this-japanese-latte-art-will-leave-you-speechless-pictures.jpg
<DJones> Are you supposed to drink that, or just put it on display?
<Tm_T> DJones: drink on display perhaps
#ubuntu-irc 2014-08-14
<SanuraiRM> perche asono bannato?
<SanuraiRM> ikonia
<ikonia> yes
#ubuntu-irc 2015-08-10
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-touch, popey said: ubot5: recovery-#ubuntu-touch is <reply> You need to use the right recovery.img for your device when flashing with adb: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Working_with_ubuntu-device-flash
<popey> how does ^ that actually end up happening?
<popey> I mean, does someone need to +1 it?
<teward> popey: someone with edit access has to run the command
<teward> i think
<popey> hm, wonder who that is :)
<teward> (the list of editors is small)
<teward> i think IRCC members can, but...
<Pici> popey: done.
<popey> thanks Pici
<alex19> hay
<alex19> i need a ubunt version they runnes on  a noteboot with win 98
<PaulW2U> hi alex19 - for support please join #ubuntu
 * alex19 i have it reat to late but i ask the support
#ubuntu-irc 2015-08-12
<ashman> #ubunutu
#ubuntu-irc 2015-08-13
<hello__> hello
<hello__>  how to get cloack where to get it?
<Fuchs> hello__: the regular unaffiliated cloak you can get in #freenode, however, this requires a registered account (see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup or /msg nickserv help register  for the short version. Make sure to use a valid e-mail address and check for a confirmation e-mail after you registered.) and won't work while using webchat
<k1l_> !membership | hello__ if you want a ubuntu cloak
<ubottu> hello__ if you want a ubuntu cloak: Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<Fuchs> hello__: for the ubuntu cloak you'd need to be an ubuntu member, this would also required a registered account, mind
<hello__> actually i  was trying to connect ruby on rails channel there i  was unable to clear my doubts withut cloak?
<Fuchs> hello__: you want to register a nick and use a real client (e.g. hexchat), then you can get a cloak in #freenode and also join that ruby channel, with or without cloak
<Fuchs> in here you are a bit at the wrong place :)
<hello__> cant it be done via webchat only client?
<k1l_> webchat will not be cloaked.
<Fuchs> hello__: well, you will be able to join #rubyonrails, but you can't get a cloak, no
<hello__> kll: means?
<Pici> You need to be registered and identified to join #rubyonrails, but that has nothing to do with cloak status.
<Pici> well, to speak there, not join.
<k1l_> you can join channels that request an account but your ip will still be shown if you use a webchat.
<Fuchs> technically even when you have a cloak (e.g. project cloak) your IP is shown on webchat, as it is in the realname and ident, too. Short variant: do what I said: get a real client, register an account, (optionally) get a cloak -> go to #rubyonrails
<hello__> fuchs: without registering i  cant get cloack?
<hello__> and which client is best?
<Fuchs> hello__: personal preference. If you use ubuntu or windows or l/xubuntu: try hexchat. For kubuntu: konversation.
<Fuchs> And yes
<k1l_> hello__: without you having a account how should freenode know who to give the cloak? but i think you can get more help on the network issues on #frenode
#ubuntu-irc 2015-08-15
<Mr_J> Hi all
#ubuntu-irc 2016-08-20
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-irc 2016-08-21
<Researcher> Hello everyone.
<ubot5> ogra_ called the ops in #ubuntu-touch ()
<Unit193> ↑ Called due to the 'Allah' guy.
#ubuntu-irc 2017-08-15
<Unit193> Pici: Oh speaking about ubottu, seems like 'partner' is set to a dead series.
<Unit193> Seems ubottu doesn't do bug snarfing now?  Bug 1530397.
<acheronuk> a bug or issue fetching it? I would be surprised if it was disabled intentionally
<Unit193> acheronuk: Yeah, likely.  Maybe a log gone hywire. :P
#ubuntu-irc 2017-08-16
<nixoeen> Hey, I would like to change the URL of our channel (#ubuntu-ir), but I guess I do not have enough permissions to do so. Is there anyone who can help me with it? :)
<Fuchs> hm, didn't you already ask that recently? No reply?   IRCC: ping
<nixoeen> Fuchs, I did, but I didn't receive any reply :)
<Fuchs> all a bit idle, it seems. Ah well
<Unit193> I did respond actually, but he seems to quit often so perhaps that clears scrollback?
<Fuchs> great. Maybe leave a memo? Or I could ask him what to change the URL to if I catch him, so you can do that :)
<Unit193> < Unit193> nixoeen: Howdy.  I presume you mean the actual url as it is set in ChanServ?  That looks correct to me and the site is reachable.
#ubuntu-irc 2017-08-18
<nixoeen> Hey, sorry for asking for the third time... I would like to change the URL of our channel (#ubuntu-ir), but I guess I do not have enough permissions to do so. Is there anyone who can help me with it? :)
<nixoeen> Unit193, ^
<Unit193> nixoeen: Howdy.  I presume you mean the actual url as it is set in ChanServ?  That looks correct to me and thesite is reachable.
<nixoeen> Unit193, just check all the urls on top of the page in https://ubuntu-ir.org. We are using https://ubuntu.ir/ almost everywhere now.
<Unit193> nixoeen: So you'd like it fixed in ChanServ and the topic then?  You do have the right access for the topic, but not ChanServ.
<nixoeen> Unit193, Just for ChanServ :) I will do it for the Topic by myself.
<Unit193> nixoeen: Done.
<Unit193> I support the move to https!  I note that the logo at the bottom of the page goes back to http though.
<nixoeen> Unit193, Great, thank you :)
<Unit193> Happy to help.
<nixoeen> Unit193, True, there are still several links which are pointing to http, but I will fix them soon. And later, we would force https, so everything from http will be forwarded automatically to https.
#ubuntu-irc 2017-08-19
<fo0bar> elky: hi
<elky> hi let me get a look at what pieces we have
<fo0bar> elky: as it stands now, there are 3 accounts (ubuntulog, ubuntulog2, ubuntulog3)
<fo0bar> I can go into ubuntulog2 and re-identify with ubuntulog, but I can't group it because of the existing accounts apparently
<elky> ok, so what you need to do is drop the 2 and 3 accounts before grouping
<fo0bar> ah, I didn't notice DROP in the nickserv help
<Unit193> ubuntulog3 [ubuntulog]  there it is.
<fo0bar> excellent, thanks
<elky> yep they're all together now
<elky> now you only have to worry about one account
 * fo0bar updates the backend configs and does yet one more global quit/join :(
<Unit193> Sounds like they're using /msg nickserv on join..
<fo0bar> Unit193: yeah.  I can probably change that to connection pass while I'm in there.  I assume all three would be ":ubuntulog $PASS" now
<fo0bar> (can you tell this is an irssi session which was cobbled together 10 years ago? :)
<elky> if the irssi is up to date you should be able to use sasl
<Unit193> Yes I very much can tell. :P
<Unit193> irssi v0.8.19 so it says.
<Unit193> fo0bar: FWIW, for server pass it's actually account:pass
<fo0bar> Unit193: interesting.  my personal freenode's .irss/config has 'password = ":fo0bar $PASS";' for some reason
<Unit193> fo0bar: I have SASL (external script, with NIST256P support), and CertFP so if I ever join when services are split, as soon as they come back I'll be identified.
<fo0bar> Unit193: that'd sounds nice, but I don't want to go that far right now (Friday right before EOD and all that, heh).  but I'll file an internal ticket to look into that
<Unit193> fo0bar: Understandable, also why I only mentioned it when you said your personal account.
<Unit193> I presume 'internal' doesn't mean rt@ubu?
<fo0bar> Unit193: we have another RT for company-specific ticket-tracking.  that one's set up so we can better track intra-IS techdebt, whereas rt@u.c is always assumed to be a "customer" request and triaged appropriately
<Unit193> Figured as such, yep.  Only asked because I can actually see the latter.
<fo0bar> (which just happens to be at >110,000, while rt@u.c's around 30,000)
<Unit193> Ouch..
<fo0bar> > #65535: Add more bits to RT
<fo0bar> This RT installation's approaching the limits of industry-standard
<fo0bar> 16-bit computing. We should probably add three or four more bits, just
<fo0bar> to be safe for the future.
 * elky falls over laughing
<Unit193> Well I was going to say that I'll be around for any irssi questions, but now I'm starting to wonder. :P
<fo0bar> 01:02 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Information on ubuntulog3 (account ubuntulog):
<fo0bar> 01:02 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Registered : Aug 19 00:41:22 2017 (21m 22s ago)
<fo0bar> 01:02 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- User reg.  : Jul 19 05:10:41 2005 (12y 4w 5d ago)
<fo0bar> \o/
<fo0bar> Unit193, elky: thanks for the help
<Unit193> fo0bar: Glad you've got it!
<Unit193> That's not good.
#ubuntu-irc 2018-08-14
<setuid> Is there an easy way to have rhino parse commadline args? Something like 'rhino script.js 234', where I want to pass that number in as argv[0]
<setuid> I'm trying to test a windsock program, want to throw a random pile of degrees at it
<Unit193> setuid: Hello, I think you've found the wrong channel, you might want a specific rhino channel or perhaps #ubuntu?
<setuid> arg, wrong channel, I'm sorry. It jumped me from #javascript to here
<Unit193> \o/
<Tm_T> hola
<Unit193> Howdy, Tm_T.
#ubuntu-irc 2018-08-15
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !ltsupgrade is The upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04.1 is now available, if you do not get offered for the upgrade: Press Alt+F2 and type update-manager -c into the command box. Please make a backup before upgrading.
#ubuntu-irc 2018-08-19
<teward> correct me if I'm wrong, but #ubuntu supports *all* the flavors of Ubuntu, yes?
<teward> not just Ubuntu itself
<wxl> probably better to ask at -ops
<teward> wxl: you mean the one channel I forgot existed :P
<wxl> :)
<teward> wxl: i keep forgetting that -ops is a thing :P
<teward> and it's been an eon since I've lurked in #ubuntu :p
 * teward sticks to #ubuntu-server typically
<hggdh> teward: more precisely, #ubuntu supports all official Ubuntu derivatives
#ubuntu-irc 2019-08-12
<The_LoudSpeaker> Hii! I am a new lubuntu-member and I would like to request an ubuntu cloak. Here's a link to my launchapd profile: https://launchpad.net/~theloudspeaker
<dax> el or Unit193: ^, reminder i need to be told what cloak and that _ isn't a valid cloak char
<dax> The_LoudSpeaker: one sec, just poked a couple of people to look at it :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> dax: Thanks! I will be here.
<The_LoudSpeaker> dax: Can I come back later? It's 4.30 am according to my time.
<dax> The_LoudSpeaker: that's fine, you don't need to be online for it. if i end up finding one of them i'll memoserv you to let you know it's done
<The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks!
<el> hi i just got to keyboard
<dax> oh nice
<dax> hi
<el> i forget what our policy is for nicks that need replacement chars.
<dax> i note that their LPID is the same as their accountname but without the _ so maybe go with that
<el> The_LoudSpeaker: can you group either theloudspeaker or the-loudspeaker to your account so we can use one of those. neither is reg'd.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I will group theloudspeaker
<dax> ( /nick theloudspeaker, then /msg nickserv group)
<The_LoudSpeaker> just a sec
<el> ok, dax ubuntu/member/theloudspeaker plz.
<theloudspeaker> el: done!
<dax> el, theloudspeaker: and done :)
<theloudspeaker> Thanks!
<el> and added to lp group
#ubuntu-irc 2020-08-10
<Unit193> !info keepassxc
<ubottu> keepassxc (source: keepassxc): Cross Platform Password Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.3+dfsg.1-1build1 (focal), package size 1839 kB, installed size 10774 kB
<Unit193> ....Ooookay.
#ubuntu-irc 2020-08-13
<UbuntuUser> Xubuntu 20.04.1 TP-Link TL-WN823N Driver Install
<UbuntuUser> Xubuntu 20.04.1 TP-Link TL-WN823N Driver InstallXubuntu 20.04.1 TP-Link TL-WN823N Driver InstallXubuntu 20.04.1 TP-Link TL-WN823N Driver InstallXubuntu 20.04.1 TP-Link TL-WN823N Driver InstallXubuntu 20.04.1 TP-Link TL-WN823N Driver InstallXubuntu 20.04.1 TP-Link TL-WN823N Driver InstallXubuntu 20.04.1 TP-Link TL-WN823N Driver InstallXubuntu 20.04.1 TP-Link TL-WN823N Driver InstallXubuntu 20.04.1 TP-Link TL-WN823N Driver InstallXubuntu 20.04.1
<UbuntuUser> TP-Link TL-WN823N Driver Install
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] @#xubuntu
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] verne.freenode.net :Amsterdam, NL, EU
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] is using a secure connection
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] idle 00:
#ubuntu-irc 2020-08-16
<chief-monk> hello anyone here?
<chief-monk> I am new here as you can tell because I am logged in twice
<chief-monk> Can anyone tell me how to log out of one.  Not looking for support just wanting to learn the IRC works
<tomreyn> chief-monk: to learn how irc works, type this:
<tomreyn> /join #freenode
<tomreyn> this will make you join another irc channel which is for irc help.
<chief-monk__> hi
<tomreyn> chief-monk__: hi there. did you read what i wrote to you previously?
<chief-monk__> tomreyn: Thanks
<chief-monk__> yes
<tomreyn> so i suggest you join the other other to find help there.
<tomreyn> so i suggest you join the other channel to find help there.
<chief-monk__> Would you tell me how to change colors for my name and messages?  name is gray messages I send is black
<chief-monk__> I am joining the ones I know I need now
<chief-monk__> tomreyn: thank I joined
